# picked up a Egyptian Green Scorpion (Buthacus leptochelys nitzani) at the show today



## JungleGuts (Jun 2, 2007)

bought this little guy at the show today for 20$, i love the green tint to it. 





^in his cup before i let him go into his new home


----------



## funk (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice looking scorp.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 2, 2007)

funk said:


> Nice looking scorp.


thanks, im usta North American desert scorps so this is new to me, like how the body is shorter and wider instead on longer


----------



## beetleman (Jun 2, 2007)

those are awesome scorps:clap: ive had them aswell very hardy.


----------



## Remi (Jun 2, 2007)

really like the greenish hue. nice one


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 2, 2007)

beetleman said:


> those are awesome scorps:clap: ive had them aswell very hardy.


sweet, any care tips? I hear there sensitive to humidity so keep em bone dry? Also the venom on these guys is pretty up there right? Btw i got it at the Chicagoland Animal Hobbyist expo, was anyone else there today?


----------



## beetleman (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah, keep them dry,corkhide,very small waterdish,that's how i keep all of my hot desert scorps.they do wonderful in that setup,as for venom it's strong,but i don't think it's deadly,but we don't want to find out do we good luck with your new addition.:clap:


----------



## Mark Newton (Jun 2, 2007)

Quite clearly a sand dwelling species looking at the length of the legs...nice...sit back and enjoy a nip of absynth while watching this guy.


----------



## EAD063 (Jun 3, 2007)

Mark Newton said:


> Quite clearly a sand dwelling species looking at the length of the legs...nice...sit back and enjoy a nip of absynth while watching this guy.


He's not of age, and I belive that's not legal here either.... Good suggestion though.


----------



## Rigelus (Jun 3, 2007)

> yeah, keep them dry,corkhide,very small waterdish


However if you consolidate some sand and let it dry totally out then they'd rather dig a burrow than hide out under bark....at least mine do.
I'd also be wary about having a water bowl in with them, albeit small as mycosis is attracted to these guys like flies to crap..


----------



## Mark Newton (Jun 3, 2007)

Rigelus said:


> ... mycosis is attracted to these guys like flies to crap..


That is a very good analogy....


----------



## Yuki (Jun 3, 2007)

oh wow what a pretty scorp.  I didn't know they look soo nice.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 3, 2007)

Rigelus said:


> However if you consolidate some sand and let it dry totally out then they'd rather dig a burrow than hide out under bark....at least mine do.
> I'd also be wary about having a water bowl in with them, albeit small as mycosis is attracted to these guys like flies to crap..



yea the guy i bought it from(Adam Jansen) was very honest and told me about how there prone to mycosis, so ill be keeping it bone dry and it will get all it needs from its crickets. How do i spot mycosis though so i can keep an eye on it, i dont know much about it. Would it spread to other inverts in the room?


----------



## Rigelus (Jun 4, 2007)

> How do i spot mycosis


Mycosis is a fungal infection that usually appears as a small dark/black blemish or spot typically located on the legs or chela. 
As far as i know there isn't really any effective remedy for the problem apart from totally drying out the scorpions enclosure.
However having said that there was mention of a chemical that may be helpfull to a mycosis plagued scorpion...I just can't remember what it was..anyone?
Also if the scorpion is low instar there is evidence that suggests they can get rid of mycosis through ecdysis.



> Would it spread to other inverts in the room?


I can't give you a sure fire answer to that question but my guess is that it wouldn't. Maybe someone else can be more specific.
Mycosis only really attacks desert/arid species and amongst these species there seems to be varying degrees of suceptibility.

I had a female B.leptochelys that started with a mild case of mycosis on one of her legs.
Despite total drying out of her enclosure (i never gave her water anyway) and increased ventilation (i rigged up a small computer fan that just had enough clout to create a mild airflow through her enclosure) she eventually died. 
I didn't get any mycosis problems with my other scorpions.


----------



## JonathanF (Jun 4, 2007)

I think it would be better for him if you give him sand as a substrate, all Buthacus sp. are sand dwelling and they live mostly in the dunes of Egypt and southern Israel. In my opinion B. Leptochelys is the prettiest sp. of its genus, together with B. yotvatensis which originates from Kibbutz Yotveta (and its surroundings) in southern Israel.

I have no idea whether there are any other ssp. other than ssp. nitzani, but the nitzani you have looks abit different than the nitzani I've seen before. Yours has some darker shade and is basically darker in color than the white-ish yellow-ish ones I've seen before. Maybe a different morph caused by its locality? 


P.S It might be interesting for you to know that B. l. nitzani is named after Menachem Nitzan R.I.P, one of the first Israeli arachnologists.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 4, 2007)

JonathanF said:


> I think it would be better for him if you give him sand as a substrate, all Buthacus sp. are sand dwelling and they live mostly in the dunes of Egypt and southern Israel. In my opinion B. Leptochelys is the prettiest sp. of its genus, together with B. yotvatensis which originates from Kibbutz Yotveta (and its surroundings) in southern Israel.
> 
> I have no idea whether there are any other ssp. other than ssp. nitzani, but the nitzani you have looks abit different than the nitzani I've seen before. Yours has some darker shade and is basically darker in color than the white-ish yellow-ish ones I've seen before. Maybe a different morph caused by its locality?
> 
> ...


It is on sand, that pic it was still in the deli cup that it was sold to me in before i released it into its tank. The dealers just throw cocofiber in all the cups for expos since its cheaper.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 5, 2007)

Well i had it in a Kritter Keeper but I hate those things so i bought a glass 5.5g today to house it in.







and another of the scorp itself


----------



## Aztek (Jun 5, 2007)

That's cool.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 5, 2007)

man he's nice n shiney,what kind of wax do you use on him?  just kiddin awesome scorp/setup!


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 5, 2007)

beetleman said:


> man he's nice n shiney,what kind of wax do you use on him?  just kiddin awesome scorp/setup!


haha, your right he is a pretty shiney fellow


----------



## Mark Newton (Jun 6, 2007)

You dont know how lucky you people are to be able to keep scorpions in open systems like this, if we did this with our desert species, they'd be dead in no time. These scorpions must be very good at minimising water loss from evaporation and respiration.


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Jun 6, 2007)

Mark Newton said:


> You dont know how lucky you people are to be able to keep scorpions in open systems like this, if we did this with our desert species, they'd be dead in no time. These scorpions must be very good at minimising water loss from evaporation and respiration.


Why is that?


----------



## hadrurus 666 (Jun 28, 2007)

that must be one of the nicest scorps i have ever seen! I love the colour!


----------

